# Any croakers at SPSP?



## drag-on (Mar 5, 2005)

or matapeake?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*I'd*

seriously doubt it  .


----------



## big and tasty (Jun 14, 2005)

I don't know about any "crockers" but I did see a few small croakers being pulled from there. Also, is it me are do the park rangers there have some serious attitude problems? I don't think it's necessary to ask to see your license 4 times in a five hour time span.

"When in doubt, choke em out!"


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Rude Rangers:*

I've been checked twice from the same ranger at SPSP in a span of few hours (also, I've been checked by him in many different occasions too). So, one day, here comes this same toad and again asked me for my license. So, I asked him is it really necessary since we have gone thru this so many times. He just gave me this stare and told me that I should have it with me all of the time.


----------



## DFishMon (Jun 9, 2003)

What would happen if you show the ranger your ID, fishing license, and then take your ID back to car? Would they make you go get it or give you a ticket?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*I guess it would*

depend who the ranger was at that time. Some are really nice. If they recognize me, they don't even ask. But this chump will write you up if you don't have it with you. So, the answer is, this one will, but for the most part, no, they won't.


----------



## big and tasty (Jun 14, 2005)

Tunafish,

I think I know exactly who you are talking about! That dude does resemble a toad to me and he is the one that I'm referring to in my above post. He is even more obnoxious at night with that stupid flashlight of his. He shines it right in your face and keeps it there until he gets your license. 

"When in doubt, choke em out!"


----------



## DFishMon (Jun 9, 2003)

Does anybody know his name?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*B&T,*

Oh, yeah, how could I forget that stinkin flash light. Yup, it's the toad alright!!!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*DFIshmon,*

No I don't know his name. I only know him as "the Toad".


----------



## h2oboss (Jun 18, 2004)

*You've Been Threadjacked*

 HAven't heard too much about the croakers, but a few have been caught. This was last week though, the warmer weather may have help.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*I just noticed,*

we went to the deep end.  I guess that's what lack of fish will do to ya!! The bay is really bad this year. My primary source told me he fished last Friday at SPSP from 9:00-1:00am and and had 5 small spots to show for it.

I've pretty much given up on the Peake . No sense in paying the bridge toll and 4 bucks to get skunked!!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Tuna*

Man, that guy must be diehard to stay till one w/ just 5 puny little itsy bitsy spot.... LOL


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*What Are All You Complaining About?*

Once I was fishing all by myself at SPSP when a DNR boat zipped by me. When the female DNR was distracted by my famous Green Cart, she pulled over to the shore under all of my three rod lines   

After she checked my license and left the shore, we played the stupid game of her boat dodging my lines and me moving the lines higher. Looking back, I should have reeled all the lines in the first place  But I did not think the DNR should have pulled over in the first place because SPSP had its own rangers, and if she insisted on pulling ashore, why didn't she use the common sense to pull ashore further down the beach from me?


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*Only 4 To Date*

Crockers And Croakers. Many Spot And four Croakers. Waters Been Sloppy And Chopy As Of Lately.TWO WEEKS AGO,I caught a jet ski and one human with my braided line,short thereafter, dnr wrote high fines for them (2) and removed the people and jet skis from the park. boy,i bet that hurt,full throttle and got "clotheslined" 65 lb test powerpro and 15 ft ugly. no pics


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Huntsman*

How the heck did you get from Mickey D's to posting this MSG this quick???


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Never shared this one before, but it looks like a good opportunity.

Was fishing the Peake early in the run this spring, and the DNR folks were doing their "let's learn how to drive a boat" thing. I had a line off the right corner in the channel and a couple straight-out. I watched the boats pretty closely and pulled the channel line in whenever one came close. 

Well, one larger one headed out the channel and I pulled the line in as usual and before I could do anything, he took an immediate left and drove right through my straight-out lines. Yup, we had a hookup.  

He cruised around a bit and then came back in the channel, with me looking like I had a record rock on. Had some pretty good pullage there with that Solaris and 30# PP.  Eventually he throttled down enough so he could hear me yelling and stopped. I broke the line eventually and wasn't too happy losing a half a reel of PP but I'm sure he was even more thrilled getting that stuff off his prop.

(OK, hat & combatcatcher... it's out.  ) 


The reason I shared this is that I feel this instance and others like it fall under the heading: "Chit happens." 

As far as the DNR guys, they are doing their job. As with anything you run into nice guys and sometimes @ssholes. Called life.
.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*TUNA... you know ole speedy... lol*

McD's is right around the block from the job... so it's not that far. Just got a call from another fish'n bub... heading to the spot..says there are some nice sized white perch out there. Have to do some damage for my daugthers godparents.. They and their parents luv perch... Hopefully it'll be a good short evening...we'll see though.. will let ya know. BTW.. a friends parents live in Severna Park on the waterfront and said they've been catching crabs... might head up there in a week or so... let me know..


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Not all the rangers are bad*

During the preseason and trophy season, I was carded by several different rangers some times 3 times a day.

But on more than one occasion, I was waived off and said, "I know you have one" and walked right by me.

But I guess I am social and chit chat with the rangers as they do their job. Not sure if this one was in a bad mood or just pissed from having to wear green pants to work on hot days but just be glad they are checking for licenses. Good to see that they are enforcing the rules, now if they could only catch more poachers.

Jeff


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*herrumph*

only had good experiences w/ them _so far_.


----------



## Leopard1138 (Jul 1, 2004)

*Spsp 6/16*

Fished from 7pm til 11:30pm. One small croaker


----------



## cone8127 (Apr 16, 2007)

*spsp*

I am a new fisherman. where is spsp.


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

its right beore u go over the bay bridge.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

TunaFish said:


> depend who the ranger was at that time. Some are really nice. If they recognize me, they don't even ask. But this *chump*will write you up if you don't have it with you. So, the answer is, this one will, but for the most part, no, they won't.


Hey Tuna,

First F&C and now you? Wow. I need to get out and do some fishing instead of being sick. Some nice ocean breeze might clear this thing I've got up.

As for the DNR and having the license with you issue a few posts back: it all depends. I fish with my dad a lot and when he drives, I leave my keys and wallet in his car and when the DNR comes, they've never had an issue with me going to get my license when my dad was right there and my tackle was right there. I explain that I'm wearing shorts that do not have pockets and they are usually really understanding. However, I think it was either Fishbait or one of his friends that had the wallet and license in a car no more than 25 yards away and got a ticket because techinally, you're supposed to have it on you at all times when you're fishing. 

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Rangers are like P&S people....some you like some you don't.

That being said I ran into a real prick this spring, won't go into details, cept after a little bit he backed down, and everything was A-O-K.

I rather them come check me 5 times a day, then never at all, which more times then not that is the case.

Tiny


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

go into details.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*yes*



stupidjet said:


> go into details.


please do


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Jeez ... either you people must be bored at work OR there are NO fish to be caught as you are begging for details of DNR license checks?

   

opcorn:


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: NO!!


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

always a croaker there for me.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

To answer the thread question: In great numbers, no.

As for the DNR: I was there maybe 3 weeks ago crabbing with a buddy. The older black DNR officer checked us (who BTW was extremely friendly and nice) and as we were shootin' the breeze, I believe the mean "toad" white lady DNR officer snuck up on us. My buddy was messin' around with his cell phone while we were talkin' to the older DNR man and she says "is that a gun"? All 3 of us were like "WHERE"!!!?!!?? and looked around for bad guys carrying guns. We realized she was referring to my friend, and he said it was just a Motorola cell phone  The older DNR man kinda chuckled and told us to have a great night!!!! I think he knows when to be wary and when to be on alert, she on the other hand always makes me nervous.


----------

